# simplicity 4040 reliability



## bkrider113 (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a simplicity 4040..it was recently repowerd with a 16hp Onan which runs good. The thing is a tank runs great but leaks hydro fluid from the tranny like crazy...I love the thing and have plans for custom lighting and different attachments. I am however concerned with how long this 40yearold transmission is going to last. Should I just use it as is and upgrade in 5 years or plan on it lasting for another 10+years??? Relatively new to tractors but am handy


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

bkrider113 said:


> I have a simplicity 4040..it was recently repowerd with a 16hp Onan which runs good. The thing is a tank runs great but leaks hydro fluid from the tranny like crazy...I love the thing and have plans for custom lighting and different attachments. I am however concerned with how long this 40yearold transmission is going to last. Should I just use it as is and upgrade in 5 years or plan on it lasting for another 10+years??? Relatively new to tractors but am handy


Where is your trans leaking?


----------

